# Adorama is Taking Pre-Orders for EOS 6D



## compupix (Sep 16, 2012)

Adorama just sent me a confirmation email for a pre-order of the EOS 6D. The link to the camera does not yet work. But, the description in the invoice says:
ICA6D Canon EOS-6D Digital SLR Camera Body, 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor $2099.00
Fun!
I got wait listed by sending the request to my last Adorama sales agent.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

When I tried doing that for the 5D Mark III a week before the announcement, my Adorama sales agent just said Wait.


----------



## smithy (Sep 16, 2012)

Very sneaky! Well played...


----------



## jabbott (Sep 16, 2012)

That's a funny SKU, "ICA6D"... as in, I see a 6D in your future!


----------



## distant.star (Sep 16, 2012)

.
Was your "agent" driving a Good Humor truck or a Mister Softee truck?

They both come through my neighborhood so I want to know which one to "pre" order my 6D from.






compupix said:


> Adorama just sent me a confirmation email for a pre-order of the EOS 6D. The link to the camera does not yet work. But, the description in the invoice says:
> ICA6D Canon EOS-6D Digital SLR Camera Body, 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor $2099.00
> Fun!
> I got wait listed by sending the request to my last Adorama sales agent.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

6-7 months from now the price on 6D will be around $1700 - same as 5D III. *DO NOT *  put your pre-order in yet.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 16, 2012)

The sales/marketing manager at Adorama is getting quite aggressive! In spite of this little foul up, I think this bodes well for consumers.


----------



## TriGGy (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the closest we got to a confirmation of the 6D's existence. Now we only have to see what the camera looks like next


----------



## Ew (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't remember the last time canon was so tight-lipped about a release so close to the line. There always seemed to be some leak, some photo, some mockup. Will just have to wait and see if anything is actually announced.


----------



## shadowsatnight (Sep 16, 2012)

TriGGy said:


> This is the closest we got to a confirmation of the 6D's existence. Now we only have to see what the camera looks like next



I guess it's also confirmation of a new sensor - 20.2 isn't anything current, is it?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 6-7 months from now the price on 6D will be around $1700



What makes you say that? If all people waiting for the 5d3 to drop in price now buy a 6d, there will be sufficient demand to keep the price above $2000 for quite some time. Imho it'll only be the usual $100 early adopters fee that will be cut in 1-2 month time after the actual hardware release - whenever this will be, knowing Canon...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 6-7 months from now the price on 6D will be around $1700 - same as 5D III. *DO NOT *  put your pre-order in yet.



$1700 EOS 5D3?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 6-7 months from now the price on 6D will be around $1700 - same as 5D III. *DO NOT *  put your pre-order in yet.
> ...



I should said...just like 5d 3 ;D


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 16, 2012)

It appears that adding an "early adopting fee" (EAF) is part of Caon's selling strategy nowadays. The higher end the product is, the heftier the fee is. For 5D3, the fee is at least $500; for 6D, it's probably $200 given its specs. Then you will see some "huge sales" a few months after release that offer a couple of hundred dollars off beyond the elimination of EAF. The strategy has worked very well for 5D3 because two many people were waiting for and wanting it. Not sure about the expensive 24 2.8 IS and 28 2.8 IS. Having seen what's going on with the 5D3 prices, I doubt 6D will receive as long a preorder list.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 16, 2012)

New 20.2 sensor, continuous AF during video.

(I predict the latter).


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> The strategy has worked very well for 5D3 because two many people were waiting for and wanting it.



Might be different with a winter release of the 6d, more people on the northern hemisphere could be willing to wait a few month instead of paying the "eaf". Don't know about down under, though :->


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> It appears that adding an "early adopting fee" (EAF) is part of Caon's selling strategy nowadays.


In case you haven't noticed, its been the same way for similar products for maybe the last 100 years.
New Car models start out high and drop after the initial rush, TV sets, Iphones, its the standard way of doing business around the world. any product that tends to have technology that is periodically upgraded in a few years drops in price over time.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Phenix205 said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that adding an "early adopting fee" (EAF) is part of Caon's selling strategy nowadays.
> ...


I totally agree with you on this but in this instance, I think it's more than the usual amount that's normal. A 20% drop in less than six months is quite a bit more than the usual especially for something that won't get replaced again for the next 3 years. I don't really have a problem with it as I would assume this extra can go back into building better products and since I don't buy camera equipment when it first comes out it doesn't affect me so it's all good. I guess my biggest complaint is all the moaning and complaining it causes in forums like this  otherwise I'm fine with it.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 16, 2012)

The Adorama mixup means we have confirmation of the sensor. My guess is that the other leaked specifications are true as well.

This is a yawner. It's a real bummer to watch Canon fall behind Nikon and Sony in FF bodies. Sony has a patent that is holding Canon back on DR and noise. But that wouldn't be the end of the world if Canon was willing to compete on features and price because IQ is still very high with Canon's sensors. Unfortunately Canon has over priced the 5D3, under-spec'd the 6D, and there isn't a high resolution FF sensor in sight.

In the 1990's and 2000's I really disliked Nikon for crippling low and mid level bodies and overcharging for accessories. I remember when you had to have a high end Nikon body just to get mirror lockup and DoF preview! Key reasons why I went with Canon. Now it looks like Nikon is putting their best forward with each new body, and Canon is purposely crippling bodies. The 6D specs, especially AF, are a joke. Not to mention that Canon prices are creeping up, up, up....

A real disappointment. Wake me next Photokina. Maybe Canon will have something interesting then.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 16, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> The Adorama mixup means we have confirmation of the sensor. My guess is that the other leaked specifications are true as well.
> 
> This is a yawner. It's a real bummer to watch Canon fall behind Nikon and Sony in FF bodies. Sony has a patent that is holding Canon back on DR and noise. But that wouldn't be the end of the world if Canon was willing to compete on features and price because IQ is still very high with Canon's sensors. Unfortunately Canon has over priced the 5D3, under-spec'd the 6D, and there isn't a high resolution FF sensor in sight.
> 
> ...


I think the difference is Nikon is trying to gain market share where as Canon feels comfortable with maintaining their current market. I see so much complaint about Canon's prices being too high yet it seems like all those people that say they're going to switch stick around for years threatening if XXX doesn't come out soon I'm going to switch, oh and it better be better than the previous but cost the same amount or less than previous. Don't worry about inflation or currency rate changes or the Japanese tsunami or any other factors. There's this notion that electronics should continually get cheaper and cheaper. However this only works in some cases. The chief way this works is the chips that are used get smaller and smaller and hence cheaper and cheaper to make. A full frame sensor can't just be made smaller to save money and get more sensors per wafer. Or that processes can be automated to make the product cheaper to make. Roger's article on the internals of a DSLR is pretty enlightening as to why the camera's are so expensive as there's so many components to it. With these limitations, Canon's tactic has been to try and add in features instead which I think is a fare trade. If you don't want the new features then they're are products already on the market that you could buy for less and will do most of what you need. I love reading about all the new lenses and cameras, but at the end of the day those on here that mention photographers doing amazing photography with cameras and lenses no where near the quality of today are 100% right that a camera is just a tool and it's not an excuse for being unable to get a shot. That rest squarely on the shoulders of the photographer themselves. 

Now the chief reason why Canon looks like they're being unfair in their pricing is because Nikon is lower. But as I said earlier, I believe this is because they're goal is still to make a profit but they're willing to make less of one in exchange for picking up market share. And the question really becomes is Nikon cheaper? The 5D mark iii pissed so many people off with it's $3500 price tag and everyone talked about how much better the D800 was but just the other day the 5D mark iii was only $2750 from Adorama. It depends on what your use is but for me, the 5D mark iii is a much better camera for what I do and it's CHEAPER too. Now that doesn't mean I can afford to go out and get one but I'm also not going to complain about it being too expensive either. So people can keep on complaining all they want but somehow I have a feeling that very few will ever leave the Canon system behind and we'll continue the same banter for years and years to come not unlike Roger's Hammer Forum.


----------



## hmmm (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe this will turn out to be better than we think. There may be a reason Adorama decided to sell 818 5D mkIII bodies at $2750 on ebay yesterday. Coincidence? ...we'll know soon enough...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Phenix205 said:
> ...


 
What has dropped in price 20%? A all new cheaper construction 6D model that is a budget camera? The MSRP of the 5D MK III hasn't dropped. 
I do agree that spot prices are plummeting due to the world economy and flagging sales. 
I'd bet that there will be bargains this Christmas, unless manufacturers slow production way down.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What has dropped in price 20%? A all new cheaper construction 6D model that is a budget camera? The MSRP of the 5D MK III hasn't dropped.
> I do agree that spot prices are plummeting due to the world economy and flagging sales.
> I'd bet that there will be bargains this Christmas, unless manufacturers slow production way down.


Not going based off of MSRP, going based off of what you can buy it for. When it launched the 5d Mark iii was $3500. Just yesterday you could get it for $2750 from Adorama. $750 less divided $3500 equals 21.4% drop.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Phenix205 said:
> 
> 
> > The strategy has worked very well for 5D3 because two many people were waiting for and wanting it.
> ...



Yeah, but don't forget, we're up the DUF here (as in: Down Under Fee).
I'm not expecting it to come under $2500 in a shop here.

That said, I'm not buying one. Too much money invested in Canon glass, don't need an FF *that* much (eos 3 and 6x6 film will keep me interested for a while). If I was in the market, and didn't have to sell a whole bunch of glass, the D600 looks a lot better.

Even if i were in the market and sticking with canon, between a decently used 5D2 plus 24-105 for the same price as a 6D body (considering the main specs, MP, fps, AFpts, are about all the same), i'd be picking the 5D2+24-105 any day.

I'm sitting this round out. See you when the 5D4 and 6D2 come out, and hopefully pique my interest a bit more.


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 17, 2012)

Meh, it'll probably get officially announced tomorrow anyway, and then everybody will start to take pre-orders :


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 17, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> I think the difference is Nikon is trying to gain market share where as Canon feels comfortable with maintaining their current market.



Exactly. Nikon is hungry, and Canon is comfortable. And that sucks for Canon users.

There shouldn't be a 6D. The 5D3 should undercut the D600. And there should be a 45 MP something-D that undercuts the D800. Canon is behind on sensors. Not as much as fanboys like to claim while drooling over DxO specs. But they are behind right now. Their features and prices need to be better then the competition's.

And don't tell me there's a technical reason why the 5D3 is priced so high. There is not. Canon wants to use decent AF to extort money from their users. Nikon no longer plays this silly little game. I doubt there's any real difference in the manufacturing cost of an 11 point AF sensor or a 63 point one. As far as ICs go, these are the simplest ones in the camera to manufacture.

For most of the 2000's Canon had the better sensors, features, and prices. Some of Canon's early releases put Nikon to shame in their respective market segments. That's how Canon ended up on top. Now it seems they don't care to stay there.

Will I switch? I don't know. This rotten economy has me steering away from photography purchases for a while. (Thanks Obama and Bernanke you freaking morons.) But if I was ready to buy FF today, it would be the D800. If this situation persists when I finally am looking at new DSLRs again...it might be Nikon or Sony.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 17, 2012)

The 5D3 should be cheaper than the D600? That's a bit ridiculous don't you think? And who exactly are they behind? Nikon isn't even making the sensors Sony is, so.... who exactly is Canon behind again? Why doesn't everybody say I'm gonna go buy the Sony XXXX then? I think the D800 and similar cameras are good for us as Canon owners as it forces Canon to give us better and/or cheaper products, that's the beauty of a free market with competition, but outside of the sensor what is the 800D really better at than the 5D III?


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 17, 2012)

hmmm said:


> Maybe this will turn out to be better than we think. There may be a reason Adorama decided to sell 818 5D mkIII bodies at $2750 on ebay yesterday. Coincidence? ...we'll know soon enough...



Is this true? I look at price watch every day and didn't see this. Any left? How can I make sure I don't miss this again?


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> Why doesn't everybody say I'm gonna go buy the Sony XXXX then?



Well, i'm not going to say it. I'm not buying Sony or Nikon, i'f got too much money in EF glass. Starting from scratch, i'd be getting a D600, hands down no contest.

But neither am I buying a 5D3 (too expensive, even with the drop), nor am I buying a 6D (too underwhelming, I'd rather get a 5D2 and a nice lens for that price).

I'm sure i'm not alone when I say i'm just going to sit and wait. Or maybe pick up a 5Dc or 1Ds2, even a $1000 5D2 if i manage to score a very rare deal. But $2000, no.


----------



## hmmm (Sep 17, 2012)

SwampYankee said:


> hmmm said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will turn out to be better than we think. There may be a reason Adorama decided to sell 818 5D mkIII bodies at $2750 on ebay yesterday. Coincidence? ...we'll know soon enough...
> ...



Yes, it is true. It was on CanonPriceWatch yesterday on their home page in the Latest Hot Deals section. Or you can navigate to the dslr section and look under other deals. It was an ebay-only deal, but the vendor was Adorama and included USA warranty. I followed the auction until it closed out with 818 sales (not views, sales). Rather remarkable.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 17, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> The 5D3 should be cheaper than the D600? That's a bit ridiculous don't you think?



Nope. In terms of sensor IQ that is where it sits. It is simply not a competitor to the D800. At the same price or slightly less then the D700 it is spec'd well and would be a very solid competitor.



> And who exactly are they behind? Nikon isn't even making the sensors Sony is, so.... who exactly is Canon behind again?



Canon is behind Sony. Since Nikon uses Sony sensors, Canon is also behind Nikon.



> Why doesn't everybody say I'm gonna go buy the Sony XXXX then?



Because Nikon has the better lens collection vs. Sony. And because Sony keeps playing with technologies that aren't ready for prime time yet. For example, I would never consider Sony's FF body because of the EVF.



> I think the D800 and similar cameras are good for us as Canon owners as it forces Canon to give us better and/or cheaper products, that's the beauty of a free market with competition, but outside of the sensor what is the 800D really better at than the 5D III?



It doesn't need to be better at anything else. It's spec'd about the same on everything else, and the sensor is a significant step above Canon's. 

Put simply the competition is differentiating their high end bodies on resolution and shooting speed, which makes sense. The 1Dx is fine for its market segment, but Canon is trying to differentiate the 5D3 based on nothing more than AF. The D800 has comparable AF and a better sensor. The D600 has slightly worse AF and a better sensor. What makes Canon think the 5D3 should be positioned against the D800?

If Canon did what I said above, then the 5D3 would be priced against the D600 and there would be a high resolution body priced against the D800. Canon can't deliver the noise and DR that Sony can right now. But they could scale their APS-C sensor to 45 MP FF. It would have more noise and less DR then the D800, but also more fine detail, and if it was otherwise spec'd and priced to match it would be a wash. Lots of people jumping ship for the D800 would stick around for such a Canon body.

But that body doesn't exist, and Canon expects us to pay the same price just to get decent AF. Ridiculous.


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, to be fair, crApple has played the same Canon game ("pay more for less") and it hasn't stopped the bandwagoneering, carpetbagging stock market analysts to continue to pump&dump their shares in anticipation of blockbuster sales numbers. Unfortunately for Canon, the consumers in this gadget segment aren't as tech-ignorant.


----------



## DianeK (Sep 17, 2012)

Noink Fanb0i said:


> Well, to be fair, crApple has played the same Canon game ("pay more for less") and it hasn't stopped the bandwagoneering, carpetbagging stock market analysts to continue to pump&dump their shares in anticipation of blockbuster sales numbers. Unfortunately for Canon, the consumers in this gadget segment aren't as tech-ignorant.


Yes, the similarities between Canon and Apple are not lost on me either. I equate the beauty of Mac machines with the beauty of L lens, and unfortunately both companies seem to have developed an unwarranted sense of infallability. And doubly unfortunate I happen to be both a Mac and Canon user .


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

hehehe, looks like ebay sellers have also jumped on the bandwagon...


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Noink Fanb0i said:


> Well, to be fair, crApple has played the same Canon game ("pay more for less") and it hasn't stopped the bandwagoneering, carpetbagging stock market analysts to continue to pump&dump their shares in anticipation of blockbuster sales numbers. Unfortunately for Canon, the consumers in this gadget segment aren't as tech-ignorant.



The problem is that Apple products are everyday tools that might make you look cool in everyday life. High-end cameras are addressed to people who have higher expectations in terms of output, and showing off only works with people knowing what an L lens is.


----------

